# Rabbits nail ripped out



## kaylalovesrooroo (Sep 18, 2013)

I took my bunny to the vets today and they cut her nails but when she was cutting one my rabbit moved very quickly and the whole thing ripped out and was bleeding, I was in shock so I honestly forgot to ask the vet if it will get infected does anyone know if it will get infected and what can I do to help the pain. thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## bunnbunn (Sep 18, 2013)

I'd call the vet to ask. Mine doesn't me calling to ask questions. If the desk clerks can't answer my question they go ask the dr. I don't know of a home solution except to let it stop bleeding.


----------



## kaylalovesrooroo (Sep 18, 2013)

It stopped bleeding, it didn't bleed very bad which the vet was surprised about, I'm just worried about it getting infected that's all, because my bun means a lot to me and I don't want her to get an infection and have her in pain  


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## PaGal (Sep 18, 2013)

I would call the vets especially under the circumstances. Accidents do happen but since it happened at the vets I would think they would be willing to answer your questions.


----------



## coco_puffs (Sep 18, 2013)

Just to be careful, make sure whatever she comes in contact with for the next few days is ultra clean, especially areas where waste can be found. I'm not sure if rabbit urine and feces are dangerous but I would think you don't want that in your buns bloodstream. Good luck!


----------



## missyscove (Sep 18, 2013)

I've had it happen to one of my buns and while scary for me (those nails sure do bleed a lot!), she was fine. We put a little antibiotic ointment on it but she was just as active as ever and the nail even grew back okay. Sometimes they'll end up growing back a little crooked.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 18, 2013)

It should be fine. Keep the cage clean to help prevent infection. Check on the nail at least once a day. You should not need to put anything on it, some of the stuff can attract dirt and that won't help healing. 

The nail might grow back, but it might not. It can take a few months before there is much growth. Some rabbits just grow back a little stub.


----------



## buster2369 (Sep 18, 2013)

When I took my rabbit to the vet for the first time they said he had a nail missing on his right foot. They said he probably had an accident when he was a baby. It's more common than you'd think. They can live perfectly normal lives. As long as you treat it right away to prevent infection. They said they use a bunny safe bacitracin on a q-tip. and wrap it up to prevent bleeding. And sometimes it can even grow back. Busters didn't... The good news is I have one less nail to trim! 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Millinex (Sep 19, 2013)

You can clean the wound just like you would any human injury, hydrogen peroxide, neosporin, or chlorahexadine. I've used all 3 very successfully with no issues.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 19, 2013)

:yeahthat:


----------



## BunnyL0ve (Sep 19, 2013)

Use the neosporin that doesnt have the added pain stuff!


----------

